# Good service at Long Lane



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know I've had great service from Long Lane Honeybee Farms in Illinois. They sell bees, hives and other equipment. Both David and Sheri are great to work with, very helpful and accommodating. They've mentored me and answered all my questions stupid or not and helped me with equipment when I was in a pinch. 

I'd recommend them if you need equipment or bees. They also sell queens although I haven't ordered one. I would be more than willing to try them if and when I need a new queen, just based on my past experience with them.

Haven't had any of the problems others have posted dealing with some of the bigger guys. 

They also have a nice online beekeeping course. Web site is:

http://www.honeybeesonline.com/servlet/StoreFront

Hope this helps.

BB


----------



## Price Loftin (Apr 24, 2008)

*Service*

Thank you for your honest opinion on their business operation. I am thankful for all recommendations good or bad. I will check out their website.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Too far for the east-coaster...shipping is a killer.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

We made a two and a half hour drive and drove up to Long Lane Honey Honeybee Farm
to purchase and pick up our first two hives back in March.
Great workmanship on the hives and David and Sheri are both wonderful people to deal with.
This truly is a family run business.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

I just purchased two 3# packs from them and with the shipping it is $88 each. Seems cheap for Ill to ME.

Mike


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thought it would be right to post that we received both packages in about 4 days.
Very few dead bees. Seems to be a very good source.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I wasn't as lucky. I got my bees in 4 days too, but lots of dead bees. I don't see it as their fault though. Post office must not have been very good handling them. Maybe next time we'll make the drive.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

We ordered our bees again this year through Long Lane Honeybee Farms and had very good looking packages. There was hardly a handfull of dead bees total in the five 3lb. packages we had ordered. They shipped on Monday and we received them on Friday. They got my business.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

*Long Lane*

I too, received two 3lb. packages last week (Friday) from Long Lane. Packages were in transit from Monday to Friday. They arrived in great shape, very few dead bees and were installed Friday evening. Checked them out yesterday and they are foraging and active. I highly recommend David and Sheri. Packages were $91/package including shipping to my location, but they combined shipping to save me $8 total. They were also very helpful and courteous (tolerating my endless questions) along the way. Great service and great people to do business with.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm at a loss to figure out why my bees were shipped in state, and still took from Tuesday (according to the date stamp) until Saturday to arrive. I have a sneaky suspicion that they had been in the Post office for a day or two and they didn't call me, even though I had called them on Monday and told them I was expecting the bees, and gave them my phone number. When I got them the syrup can was totally empty.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Brenda said:


> I'm at a loss to figure out why my bees were shipped in state, and still took from Tuesday (according to the date stamp) until Saturday to arrive. I have a sneaky suspicion that they had been in the Post office for a day or two and they didn't call me, even though I had called them on Monday and told them I was expecting the bees, and gave them my phone number. When I got them the syrup can was totally empty.


Yeah, within the state should only take a couple of days...

And as far as the P.O. is concerned, last week I received some banked queens. Even though it was clearly marked "Live Bees" and "Keep at room temperature", etc., on a warm sunny day my rural postal carrier placed the bank in my heavy metal (painted black) mailbox down at the road. Thankfully my wife was home to get my call asking about the expected shipment, and checked the box... Close call!


MM


----------

